# Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?



## Shirayu (16. Februar 2016)

*Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*

Hallo Community,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich möchte verschiedene Audioausgaben auf mein Headset und auf meine Box.

Ich habe eine Audiovox Twiek 6 Box und ein Steelseries Siberia v2 Headset als Ausgabegeräte.
Beide Geräte habe ich per Klinke an meinen PC angeschlossen.
Diese werden auch als Lautsprecher in den Wiedergabegeräten angezeigt, aber immer nur eines von beiden Geräten.
Nämlich das Gerät, welches ich zuerst angeschlossen habe.

Ich benutze Windows 8 64bit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Combi (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*

nimm einfach einen klinkenstecker-verteiler.
drückst du aufn knopf,änderst du den ausgang.
so einen habe ich zb.einmal für das headset mmx300 und einmal für das roccat syva,oder shure 315.
im sommer wechsle ich auf das in ear.is sonst zu warm.
Audio Mini Klinken Switch (Umschalter von Headset/Lautsprecher)


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*

Mehr als eine Soundkarte benutzen?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*

Du kannst einfach in Windows auswählen, welches Gerät genutzt wird. 


Oder willst du verschiedene Dinge gleichzeitig über die verschiedenen Wiedergabegeräte abspielen?  Das geht leider nicht, Windows kann das prinzipiell nicht.


----------



## Laudian (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*



Shirayu schrieb:


> Beide Geräte habe ich per Klinke an meinen PC angeschlossen.



Da hinter deinen 2 Anschlüssen nur ein Wandler (Soundkarte) sitzt, kannst du auch immer nur ein Gerät zur Zeit verwenden.
Um 2 Geräte gleichzeitig zu verwenden, bräuchtest du 2 Soundkarten - das ist alternativlos.

Bedenke dabei aber, dass das verwendete Programm eine Einstellung für die verwendete Soundkarte haben muss. In den Windowseinstellungen kannst du nur ein Standardgerät und ein Standardkommunikationsgerät (Skype etc) festlegen.
Wenn ein Programm keine EInstellung für die verwendete Soundkarte hat, wird es immer das Standardgerät verwenden, daran kannst du nichts ändern.


----------



## Shirayu (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*

Okay, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!

Sorry, dass ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt habe.
Ganz konkret:  Ich möchte Musik über VLC, Winamp oder was auch immer hören, aber gleichzeitig z.B. Ingamesound auf mein Headset.

Da Laudian (#5) meinte, dass man eine zweite Soundkarte braucht, habe ich mal geguckt...
Reicht da schon so eine kleine USB externe Soundkarte?: CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich mehrere Wiedergabegeräte gleichzeitig abspielen?*

Rein technisch: Ja, wenn Du in "wasauchimmer" explizit eine Soundkarte auswählen kannst. Es kostet Dich 30 Sekunden mal nachzuschauen.
Ob sie Dir Qualitativ reicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------

